# M5 Recumbents



## Riding in Circles (17 Jul 2008)

I have been looking for a two wheeled brand to sell here for a while alongside Catrike and have worked out a deal with M5, only problem is they have a huge range and I want to work out what will be the most popular couple to start with, what do people think about this? Is it small wheel or large wheel that is the most interest, they have a folder as well, what about general use versus low racer?


----------



## Wobbly John (17 Jul 2008)

I have a M5 Citymate, which I got secondhand - I'm impressed with it - a lot more rideable than the other CLWBs that I have tried (Spirit, Bike E etc). I've done the Dunwich Dynamo twice on it.

I haven't looked at their site for a while, but the prices seemed quite high.


----------



## Riding in Circles (17 Jul 2008)

The City Mate folder will start at about £1550 including VAT, the 20/20 ECO will be about £950 including VAT, they are very well made cycles.


----------



## Seamus (29 Jul 2008)

20/20 Fatty

Just be better just it stupid name.


----------



## Riding in Circles (29 Jul 2008)

Seamus said:


> 20/20 Fatty
> 
> Just be better just it stupid name.




It is named for the fat tyres, a certain genre of people will not buy it because of the name I am sure.


----------

